# New tank- drill it?



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks to Bigfishy we are the proud new owner of a 30x24x18
Is there a way to tell if the glass is tempered? There is a sticker on the bottom of the tank that says "Tempered- do not drill" it does not indicate if that means only the bottom is tempered or the whole tank. Bigfishy couldn't say one way or the other... so is there a way to tell? 
I would prefer to drill it and put in a trapezoid bulkhead rather than have an overflow box. 
Also, if it is safe to drill, anyone have a bit and some time who would like to help? I can pay a little. I am also not sure of the size or number of holes, I figure this is the place to ask. 
Thanks
jeff


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

check out this link..

some members mentioned of how to tell if it is tempered or not 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32562&page=2


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you went with the wrong tank. you should go with at least 120G 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Where would the sump go? That stand looks like it has no room.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> I think you went with the wrong tank. you should go with at least 120G


Can't seem to convince my wife to let me board up the windows.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Redddogg69 said:


> Where would the sump go? That stand looks like it has no room.


Totally can't put the sump in there, I am building a new stand.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

The best way would be to contact the maker to be sure. I just drilled my 40 gallon breeder and put a trapezoid overflow with a 1" bulkhead that`s rated for around 600 GPH. Here`s a chart to help you calculate the size you need.

http://www.reefcentral.com/index.php/drainoverflow-size-calc

Here`s another chart to confuse you. LOL
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=bulkhead%20size%20flow%20chart&source=web&cd=4&sqi=2&ved=0CEEQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.remsreef.com%2Fp%2Fbulkhead-flow-rates.html&ei=eJyQT-fAAeWy6QGAlvmtBA&usg=AFQjCNG8Ku_RYEzPQ1ul4JmY_hSB6sBc-w


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

The tank you have looks like the one I now have (see other topic of why I now have a sump in the basement!!!!)

If it is, all of the sides are tempered.

If you need a bit, I can mail one to you (spread the love once you have used it. I don't want it back) as I have no use for it now. Enough for a 1" bulkhead. (I swear someone like home depot would make an a ton of money from renting them!) but use it at your own risk

Let me know if you want it.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

poobar said:


> The tank you have looks like the one I now have (see other topic of why I now have a sump in the basement!!!!)


which topic...curious...

Thanks for the generous offer, might take you up on it but still investigating.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*I/D?*

Found this sticker, anyone know where it might have come from. Google had no results for C.W. Aquarium.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Perfecto...
http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/Documents/Standard Aquarium Specs.pdf

http://www.livingreefs.com/can-identify-my-tank-manufacturer-t21344.html


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Perfecto...
> http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/Documents/Standard Aquarium Specs.pdf
> 
> http://www.livingreefs.com/can-identify-my-tank-manufacturer-t21344.html


Thanks, close but no cigar. There's an anchor but the logo doesn't match, no C.W. and my dimentions aren't listed in the list. 
I am gonna try the pollerized sunglasses in the sun method tomorrow. Apparently you can tell that way.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd be very surprised of it was anything besides the marineland-perfecto 56 gallon column. Of course, better safe than sorry. Not sure about who bought who or what logos are current or not but marineland and perfecto are the same company and the are the common ones, sold at big als, with the anchor sticker. 
http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/Documents/Specialty Tank Specs.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I know the anchor logo is for sure a Perfecto. The C.W where/who manufactured it (similar to what Hagen use to do incase they had a fauly batch of aquariums/glass). If you call Marineland they should be able to tell you.

Marineland Cube



fesso clown said:


> Thanks, close but no cigar. There's an anchor but the logo doesn't match, no C.W. and my dimentions aren't listed in the list.
> I am gonna try the pollerized sunglasses in the sun method tomorrow. Apparently you can tell that way.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's pretty sad when you can see a sticker on a tank and say "thats a perfecto"

Glad to you guys got a new tank Jeff! This just means you have to put more stuff in it right??

If you need help drilling it give me a shout. I have the right drill for it but don't have the bit.

Good idea on drilling it and making a sump. You have no idea how much easier the system will be to run. 

Either way I wanna see that tank!!!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Well we are pretty sure it's not tempered except the bottom. Based on checking the second list provided by carmenh(thanks!) and by trying to see rainbows with polarized sunglasses-nada! 

As for the drilling I am thinking:
2 drain holes and plumb "The Herbie" style. As for the overflow, I am not sure what to do yet. Small box, coast to coast, trapozoid, where to place it? How deep does it have to be ect....
As for the return, I figure another hole as I don't want anything coming over the rim and while I am drilling do I want to drill for a closed loop as well? I am not really that freaked out about the drilling part.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Sent you a PM about the bit.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*gonna drill it!*

I emailed the picture of the Built By C.W. with the anchor and Perfecto has confirmed that this is one of their tanks, only the bottom is tempered and so I am going to proceed with the drilling. 
Thanks carmenh for the direction and thanks to poobar for the bit!

I am planning to drill 3 holes. 2 for a Herbie overflow drain and 1 for the return. The bit I got from poobar is for a 1 inch bulkhead. Is it Ok to drill all 3 with the 1 inch or should I source a 1.5 for the drains? Thoughts?

I am thinking it might be best to find bulkheads that match the bit before I drill. Any suggestions as to where the best place to look/buy bulkheads is?
Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

NAFB has tons of them and so does SUM. It might be easier to go down with the bit just to make sure.

Hay, are you coming tomorrow? We could go to NAFB before or after


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

BBQ is tomorrow? Yes I was going to stop by, for some reason I thought it was Sunday. I'd love to take a trip to NAFB with ya. We could do that tomorrow if you want I could pick you up.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah come to the bbq and we'll go after dude. bring your appetite and beer


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Im so glad you have a bigger tank, if there is anything I can help with please let me know...


----------

